# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify this man, if you can ..

## IronSide

Classify this guy, I think he will be difficult for all of you  :Grin:  , he does have a unique look. please if you know him don't spoil.






obviously at the left



when he was younger

----------


## Angela

The clothes and the settings look Russian, so maybe Georgian? Or maybe Russian Jewish?

----------


## IronSide

Imagine this man but with deep set eyes, you are now looking at my father :) it's remarkable how two people can look exactly the same.

----------


## IronSide

Angela is half wrong and there is a hint in my last statement.

----------


## LeBrok

I wanted to say, NW Indian (from India), but from the clues, I guess, he will be South Iran or Arab?

----------


## Angela

Ok, I know who he is now so I won't play anymore...good idea to pick young pictures.

----------


## IronSide

this is going to be a long thread, well it depends on my patience, ten answers then I will reveal.

He does look similar to my father, of course not with his ridiculous hair and beard, my old man is closer in looks to his father than his mother.

No matter how many sandstorms it faces, the pillar of heaven will always remain standing ... more cryptic clues.

----------


## Dagne

He looks like Rasputin. Armenian origins?

----------


## Diomedes

Khazarian, he must be.

----------


## IronSide

It's not obligatory but it would be interesting if you provided an explanation for my clues with your answer. you know, to make this more fun :)

----------


## Ype

Pavel Florensky

----------


## Diomedes

He has a sad story. A neo-martyr, who would have thought.

----------


## IronSide

> Pavel Florensky


 Yes .. yes .. Pavel Florensky, and I said if you know him you should be silent. very well done ..

An Armenian and Russian mix, his father was a Russian railroad engineer while his mother belonged to Armenian nobility.

and now I don't care about my stupid clues, whatever.

----------


## IronSide

When I showed his pictures to my father he laughed and said that Florensky was his previous incarnation, I still can't explain why are they so similar, I2c2 is most common in Armenia, but that doesn't mean anything on its own, after all it's just a single chromosome, it might mean we have some ancestry from there.

----------


## Boreas

I could put him any where from Armenia to North India

----------


## bicicleur

it's the father of Zlatan Ibrahimovic

----------


## Angela

I don't know what you mean by clues other than that the pictures have a very Russian feel to them and that you said I was half right. 

He obviously took a lot from his Armenian/Georgian maternal ancestry: pigmentation, really big dark eyes, long nose.



William Saroyan:



I actually stopped playing because I thought it was Rasputin. Where did a Siberian villager get his looks?

----------


## IronSide

You don't have to think too much about them angela, I am terrible at giving clues, I was trying to point to my haplogroup, and that it originates in Armenia.

My father inheriting more from his father was my pathetic attempt to point to the Y-chromosome, the standing pillar and the storms thing was an analogy of the fact that Y-chromosome isn't influenced by autosomal dna, Armenian highlands were once called the pillars of heaven, in some ancient persian or egyptian text.

Very poetic I know, LoL, I am probably going to look at them later and feel embarrassed  :Embarassed: .

----------


## davef

> I don't know what you mean by clues other than that the pictures have a very Russian feel to them and that you said I was half right. 
> 
> He obviously took a lot from his Armenian/Georgian maternal ancestry: pigmentation, really big dark eyes, long nose.
> 
> 
> 
> William Saroyan:
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA!!! I WON'T SLEEP TONITE!!! Yes, it isn't news to me that Rasputin was a creep but that photo of him you posted isn't something you'd want to walk past as you're walking through the hallway in the middle of the night to use the bathroom....
Scariest portrait...EVER!!!

----------


## Boreas

> Armenian highlands were once called the pillars of heaven, in some ancient persian or egyptian text.
> 
> Very poetic I know, LoL, I am probably going to look at them later and feel embarrassed .


Could you share those text from the personel message system?

Now Apricot Flower Season in the west of the region. This is from the edge of Armenian Highland, near the Euphrates, the border between Central Anatolia and Armenian Highland.

----------


## IronSide

> WHOA!!! I WON'T SLEEP TONITE!!! Yes, it isn't news to me that Rasputin was a creep but that photo of him you posted isn't something you'd want to walk past as you're walking through the hallway in the middle of the night to use the bathroom....
> Scariest portrait...EVER!!!


One of the first nightmares in my childhood went like this: I was walking down the hallway in our house in the middle of the night, it was dark and quiet, and then I started to hear a voice in my head, the best way I can describe it is a narrator who sounded like morgan freeman, at the end of the hallway I reached a large dark room, the door was open and so I entered, the narrator in my head started talking about someone, like introducing a new character in a play, and then from the depths of darkness someone emerged, he looked like rasputin from that picture, he looked at me, he screamed, he screamed like he was scared of me himself, I was so scared, I started to run from him, he was following me, he kept screaming, the narrator kept talking, I kept running, and then I fell, I looked back, and he was in front of me, looking, and silent, he started to hover above me, floating, then he descends and we're face to face, he was so close, he uttered something, and then he screamed, but differently, like he was in pain or agony, I cried ... and then I woke up, covered in my own sweat and urine and tears.

----------


## davef

> One of the first nightmares in my childhood went like this: I was walking down the hallway in our house in the middle of the night, it was dark and quiet, and then I started to hear a voice in my head, the best way I can describe it is a narrator who sounded like morgan freeman, at the end of the hallway I reached a large dark room, the door was open and so I entered, the narrator in my head started talking about someone, like introducing a new character in a play, and then from the depths of darkness someone emerged, he looked like rasputin from that picture, he looked at me, he screamed, he screamed like he was scared of me himself, I was so scared, I started to run from him, he was following me, he kept screaming, the narrator kept talking, I kept running, and then I fell, I looked back, and he was in front of me, looking, and silent, he started to hover above me, floating, then he descends and we're face to face, he was so close, he uttered something, and then he screamed, but differently, like he was in pain or agony, I cried ... and then I woke up, covered in my own sweat and urine and tears.


Lol that photo reminds me of those Scooby episodes where the creepy men in the paintings would move their eyes, keeping track of the gang as they crept around the mansion. 

Seriously, that painting reeks of " I WANT YOUR SOUL....AND YOUR CHILDREN'S SOULS... AND YOUR SOUL'S SOUL...AND YOUR CHILDRENS' SOULS' SOULS.....GWAHBWAHHAHAHAHAH"!!!!!'

----------


## Yetos

> Could you share those text from the personel message system?
> 
> Now Apricot Flower Season in the west of the region. This is from the edge of Armenian Highland, near the Euphrates, the border between Central Anatolia and Armenian Highland.



iknowitfantastic
i know it is fantastic
we love the almond trees at March

----------

